
Snapchat's 4/20 Filter Not Exactly a PR Success - 6stringmerc
http://gizmodo.com/snapchat-s-offensive-bob-marley-filter-gives-you-inst-1772008981
======
cpncrunch
It looks like people worked hard to get offended by this. It's not even
"blackface"...it just overlays Bob Marley's face on top of your face. It's
similar to all the other dumb face filters that snapchat has, and was done
with the permission of the Bob Marley estate.

